# Ford F350 Srw Vs. Dodge 3500 Srw In A Pull-off



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Short but sweet.....








click here for the action...
*FORD - DODGE PULL-OFF*

Let the discussion begin....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guess they were scared to invite Chevy.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yee Haw!

Too bad the video was in the dark though.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Lets see the specs on both for a fair fight, the Dodge obviously taller in the rear _should_ have one just by leverage _IF_ they were both 2wd, in a pull the taller vehicle will lift the rear of the other vehicle causing loss of traction. I'm having a feeling the ford obviously a 4wd and the Dodge was 2wd but still interesting. But I didn't see any flames from the Ford???

What's really odd is a pull on pavement with 2 new trucks. Props for the owners not being afraid of damage.

Let the comments continue.

**edit** it looks like they are both SRW to me but it is dark.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

That Dodge is not a dually........


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

This has little to do with the trucks ability. Both trucks Have the power to drag the other truck. The one with the most traction wins.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Watch and look closely. Dodge guy is quicker with his feet and spins his tires first. I think that is a known fact that the Dodge has a greater low end torque. Looks like he has bigger tires and the Ford likely has him beat with gears to boot . It doesn't look like the Dodge is a dually either. They have that disgusting looking flare on their duallys and I sure can't see it. Imagine doing that with what ,$90K of brand new trucks. Like they say money doesn't mean brains.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I thought it was pretty stupid actually. i thought i saw the ugly flare on the Dodge. i agree about the traction comments. All in all, its safe to assume that one will eventually be spinning if the other overpowers it but i do think the Dodge got on it a little too much in the begininng thus not giving himself a fair chance. not that he would have done any better anyways.









Oh and about the chevys.... they were to afraid to come to the dance so the top 2 had to duke it out.









Just thought it would be a fun thing to banter on about.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

after looking again i see the ugly flare but it might be just a big flare on a SRW.
with that, i edited the topic to SRW vs SRW. maybe the Dodge guys (and gals) will feel a little better....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Just thought it would be a fun thing to banter on about.


At this time of year....we can banter on just about anything.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Once a Dodge hits all the leaked oil from the Ford it doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just thought it would be a fun thing to banter on about.


At this time of year....we can banter on just about anything.








[/quote]
good point. im noticing that!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> Once a Dodge hits all the leaked oil from the Ford it doesn't stand a chance.


LOL.... hey, wait a minute thats not very nice!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

On second thought maybe I can see that flare. The flare is what is causing that long straight shadow.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just thought it would be a fun thing to banter on about.


At this time of year....we can banter on just about anything.








[/quote]
And we do!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

And somewhere an automotive engineer is trying to figure our how those driveline parts failed so quicky since the owner "Just drove it back and forth to work"









Traction is king for sure. The good news for the dodge guy is that he lost the traction. Had it not been for that, they might have broken something.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

These are incredibly fun to watch! They really don't prove a whole lot, but still fun to watch. I agree with everyone else here, first one to lose traction is going get dragged around like a little puppy dog. With the amount of money people invest into a truck these days, I just can't imagine taking such a risk. To each their own though, right?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WYOCAMPER said:


> These are incredibly fun to watch! They really don't prove a whole lot, but still fun to watch. I agree with everyone else here, first one to lose traction is going get dragged around like a little puppy dog. With the amount of money people invest into a truck these days, I just can't imagine taking such a risk. To each their own though, right?


Boy - Trucks - Beer --> sometimes that combo makes for bad things.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> These are incredibly fun to watch! They really don't prove a whole lot, but still fun to watch. I agree with everyone else here, first one to lose traction is going get dragged around like a little puppy dog. With the amount of money people invest into a truck these days, I just can't imagine taking such a risk. To each their own though, right?


Boy - Trucks - Beer --> sometimes that combo makes for bad things.
[/quote]
Sometimes?!?! Try USUALLY!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nathan said:


> These are incredibly fun to watch! They really don't prove a whole lot, but still fun to watch. I agree with everyone else here, first one to lose traction is going get dragged around like a little puppy dog. With the amount of money people invest into a truck these days, I just can't imagine taking such a risk. To each their own though, right?


Boy - Trucks - Beer --> sometimes that combo makes for bad things.
[/quote]
Sometimes?!?! Try USUALLY!!!








[/quote]
That's why I usually duck when I hear someone say "Hey, check this out!"









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> These are incredibly fun to watch! They really don't prove a whole lot, but still fun to watch. I agree with everyone else here, first one to lose traction is going get dragged around like a little puppy dog. With the amount of money people invest into a truck these days, I just can't imagine taking such a risk. To each their own though, right?


Boy - Trucks - Beer --> sometimes that combo makes for bad things.
[/quote]
Sometimes?!?! Try USUALLY!!!








[/quote]
That's why I usually duck when I hear someone say "Hey, check this out!"









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
LOL


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> These are incredibly fun to watch! They really don't prove a whole lot, but still fun to watch. I agree with everyone else here, first one to lose traction is going get dragged around like a little puppy dog. With the amount of money people invest into a truck these days, I just can't imagine taking such a risk. To each their own though, right?


Boy - Trucks - Beer --> sometimes that combo makes for bad things.
[/quote]
Sometimes?!?! Try USUALLY!!!








[/quote]

Ok...most of the time.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> These are incredibly fun to watch! They really don't prove a whole lot, but still fun to watch. I agree with everyone else here, first one to lose traction is going get dragged around like a little puppy dog. With the amount of money people invest into a truck these days, I just can't imagine taking such a risk. To each their own though, right?


Boy - Trucks - Beer --> sometimes that combo makes for bad things.
[/quote]
Sometimes?!?! Try USUALLY!!!








[/quote]

Ok...most of the time.








[/quote]


----------

